# any way to raise a pig without the smell?



## knuckledragger (Jun 6, 2007)

Our neighbors were raising a bunch of pigs, and whenever the wind blew from the north, the smell was awful. How bad is the smell if you are just raising one pig?


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

The smell will be less or even non existent if you can keep them on dirt (or pasture) in as large an area as you can. If the pens are overcrowded or constantly wet where things start to ferment, it can get pretty stinky.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Raise them on pasture. Two pigs do so much better than one. 
The larger the area, the less chance of smell. Moving them from one area to another is another good idea. 

Small pens = smell.


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. you contain any animal (and humans) in a small area, it's going to smell!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

No smell here from any of the critters. They're all fed 100% food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) daily. They roam free on the acreage within the perimeter fence.

When I move to a new area, neighbors often ask me why my critters don't stink! -LOL-


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Rogo said:


> No smell here from any of the critters. They're all fed 100% food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) daily. They roam free on the acreage within the perimeter fence.


While the "scientific" proof of DE is lacking; I too feed DE and have no smell or flies. I sprinkle the bedding once a week, and dust the pigs while giving them their belly scratches.

I use it for my chickens as well. I sprinkle the coop, roosting areas and nesting boxes. No bugs, no odor.

~Mark


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Get at least two hogs. Put them in a large enough pen that they don't have to live in their own excrement, or better yet move them around, as suggested. When you smell something stinky, add carbon (pile straw or other dry stuff on it). The carbon locks up the nitrogen and eliminates the smell.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Pigs don't smell if their housing is clean and dry.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

If you can, pasture them.

If you can't pasture then provide them with lots of carbon. Wood shavings, chips, straw, hay. Lots of it.

Pasture is best.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone tried feeding lavender or other nice smelling stuff? I would love for my pastures to have a faint smell of lavender...not to mention my boots or pants...


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== While the "scientific" proof of DE is lacking.... ===


Altho it's been used for thousands of years, no one knows why DE works like it does. I sure like the way it prevents sickness and diseases. I have my own scientific proof -- no vet bills for over 30 years. And I can't remember the last time I saw a doctor.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

where would you buy de and do you just mix it in with their food? inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

I buy DE in 50# bags from Countryside Organics. http://www.countrysideorganics.com/product.php?productid=175&cat=0&page=1 You might see if there's something closer to you, perhaps pay less for shipping. Make 100% certain it's FOOD GRADE DE!!

I mix it with all my animal feeds, put a bit in the water tanks, sprinkle it on bedding and animals.

@ ROGO: I know DE works for me, I just wanted to be clear that there's not much "official/scientific" research to support what I know. Other don't have much luck with DE, and there are some heated debates on its utility here on HT... but I won't use anything else!

~Mark


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I continually piled tons of leaves in our pen when we had the pig. Never had much of a smell to deal with. Thank goodness, as he was right outside our front door.


----------



## jonathan bair (Dec 28, 2010)

Put their housing away from their feeding, and give them lots of space. I have noticed that they all get up at once, walk a ways, then all urinate and poop at once. like as a group. If their feeder is 100 feet from their hut, then the stinkiest place will be right in between. Ive got 6 hogs on 2 acres, and no smell whatsoever. now 6 hogs in a confined space could get righteous.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== where would you buy de and do you just mix it in with their food? inquiring minds want to know ===


I've always purchased the 50 pound bags from the feed stores wherever I've lived. Some feed stores that may not normally carry DE will order it for you.

Try to avoid having DE shipped. The shipping fee costs more than the DE!

My livestock free choice feed DE, kept in a bucket or feeder, protected from the weather. You can't over-dose DE and the critters know when they need the 28 trace minerals.

House pets and humans take DE different than the livestock.

Be sure to use food grade DE. The front of the bag will say FOOD CHEMICAL CODEX GRADE. If it doesn't, don't purchase.


----------

